# LINE DOMINATION



## TheTurfTamer

My next door neighbor has Myers Zoysia HOC 3 in vs Tif419 HOC 5 mm

I thought it would be fun to see Domination Lines / Property Lines. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dacoyne

His grass is so tall it is shading out your Bermuda in the morning :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fp_911

Not recent but from last fall:


----------



## iFisch3224

A little harder with tall, thin grass like St Aug (or at least has been for me) - but here's my best shots of 2018.


----------



## N LA Hacker

What is the grass closest to the camera on the slope?



fp_911 said:


> Not recent but from last fall:


----------



## dtillman5

I like this thread!


----------



## ctrav

Nice and Im sure he hates you


----------



## fp_911

N LA Hacker said:


> What is the grass closest to the camera on the slope?
> 
> 
> 
> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not recent but from last fall:
Click to expand...

It's my side yard. From that point on to the back yard I use my rotary mower. So I took this to show the difference between rotary and greens mower lawns. It's not quite as prominent this year but you still do see a difference between reel mowing and rotary.


----------



## Killmeh

Has nothing on the lawns here but I am proud of where my lawn has come from to where it is now....even though I still have a very far ways to go, it has been extremely fun and educational learning how to destroy weeds and promote Bermuda growth over the St Augustine


----------



## thatlawnguy

It's nice when you get help from someone cutting shorter than optimum.



-tlg


----------



## BenC

*The Onion*


----------



## iFisch3224

BenC said:


> *The Onion*


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FlaDave




----------



## TheTurfTamer

Looking strong !!!'

Updated after today's mow..


----------



## jonthepain




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Gotta make sure that PreM game is strong on this side.


----------



## outdoorsmen

My house is back left. Got this from zillow


----------



## iFisch3224

Looking good gentleman!! :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Colonel K0rn said:


> Gotta make sure that PreM game is strong on this side.


Solid Domination line ! Love it !!! :bandit:


----------



## TheTurfTamer

outdoorsmen said:


> My house is back left. Got this from zillow


Nice green edge Looks great! :bandit:


----------



## Cory

I've got a few of these, my neighbors make it too easy haha














All stripes lead to domination :lol:


----------



## N LA Hacker

Hell yeah!


----------



## thatlawnguy

Great color Cory! Do you do iron supplementation?

-tlg


----------



## Cory

@thatlawnguy thanks! I have a couple times but didn't seem to make any difference. There is iron in the fertilizers so don't think it needed any extra.


----------



## iFisch3224

Does this *double* line domination count?

Concrete/sidewalk AND turf?


----------



## thatlawnguy

iFisch3224 looking good. :thumbup: I never appreciated a good looking St. Aug lawn until I had to care for one and learned how temperamental they can be.

-tlg


----------



## Thor865

My neighbors are fescue and crabgrass. Not hard around here.


----------



## iFisch3224

thatlawnguy said:


> iFisch3224 looking good. :thumbup: I never appreciated a good looking St. Aug lawn until I had to care for one and learned how temperamental they can be.
> 
> -tlg


Agreed!! Been in my house for 2 years now.

HOPEFULLY next year is a little easier - gained a lot of knowledge this year, and still have 2, 3, 4 months left to learn before the spring again.

-Nick


----------



## samjonester

My lawn isn't perfect, and I've had to raise the hoc higher than I'd like this year but still beats the weed patch next door! Neighbor let's it grow to 18" before cutting it down to 2"


----------



## iFisch3224

samjonester said:


> My lawn isn't perfect, and I've had to raise the hoc higher than I'd like this year but still beats the weed patch next door! Neighbor let's it grow to 18" before cutting it down to 2"


Beautiful!

My neighbor does that as well. Super bright lime green grass, about a foot tall.

Runs a riding mower/tractor on a 3,500sqft piece of grass. Quite funny to watch, actually. Forget 3 point turns in a car, each pass is like a 9 point turn!!


----------



## raldridge2315

Cory said:


> I've got a few of these, my neighbors make it too easy haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All stripes lead to domination :lol:


The grass looks great. But I would hate that ditch every time I mowed.


----------



## Cory

@raldridge2315 I despise the ditch. If we didn't live in an association it would have been filled in already. I have considered selling the house because of it :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Both are REEL cut but he needs to bring up his height a notch.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Does it count if I'm dominating myself?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

N LA Hacker said:


> Does it count if I'm dominating myself?


I wonder what @GrassFarmer would have to say about your situation. LOL


----------



## N LA Hacker

Easy now. I just finished building at the end of June and dont have the first tractor or implement. Baby steps.


----------



## FRD135i

I just like to color difference. Not great domination yet


----------



## William

I wouldn't call it line domination, more what I am dealing with.


----------



## BrewNight

Next door neighbor started the Spring out good, but he realized you gotta mow more than once every 2 weeks and spend money on water. He lasted a month! That's my wife confirming my crazy.


----------



## Cory

Inside the fence



Outside the fence



Sorry for the fuzzy photo, was holding the trimmer in one hand while walking trying to take the pic. Made for a bad photo :lol:


----------



## probasestealer

Some of you all need to build fences or plant shrubs. haha

Nice work though.


----------



## D_Stanford

I took this one today.


----------



## Cory




----------



## LawnNeighborSam

I wish my neighbor gave me a line to dominate. She just has gravel and weeds and a piece of wood separating my lawn from her gravel driveway. And the other side of my house is an old alley the city abandoned so no houses there either


----------



## Jacob_S

@Cory by the look of all the scalp marks it appears your neighbor might be "trying" to compete 🤣🤣


----------



## TheTurfTamer

0.5 MB lined.jpg Check Error 


Good Morning Domination !


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Jacob_S said:


> @Cory by the look of all the scalp marks it appears your neighbor might be "trying" to compete 🤣🤣


hahaha


----------



## LawnNeighborSam

Aawickham78 said:


> 0.5 MB lined.jpg Check Error
> 
> 
> Good Morning Domination !


badass


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Cory said:


> I've got a few of these, my neighbors make it too easy haha


That's ridiculous. That's taking domination overboard to the point of full on assault. I almost reported your post. Seriously, if I were your neighbor I couldn't take that absolutely brutal embarrassment. I'd either have to fix my yard or move.


----------



## Cory

Hexadecimal 00FF00 said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few of these, my neighbors make it too easy haha
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous. That's taking domination overboard to the point of full on assault. I almost reported your post. Seriously, if I were your neighbor I couldn't take that absolutely brutal embarrassment. I'd either have to fix my yard or move.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind if they did either. But unfortunately I'm probably gonna have to be the one to move so I don't have to look at it 😂


----------



## Bradymco11

I saw you use a Scott's drop spreader for top dressing. Does that work well? Ive always spread mine with a shovel then raked/swept it in but have always been tempted to try a drop spreader.


----------



## Redland1




----------



## NClawnnut78

Not a great one but still a line. I am working on getting soil and grass back in the area due to a Tree.


----------



## dacoyne

Domination on my neighbor taken today. I had the same grass he did when I moved in last March.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

dacoyne said:


> Domination on my neighbor taken today. I had the same grass he did when I moved in last March.


Nice! Skinny strips are always tough.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

dacoyne said:


> Domination on my neighbor taken today. I had the same grass he did when I moved in last March.


What you need here are some diagonal stripes.


----------



## dacoyne

TN Hawkeye said:


> dacoyne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Domination on my neighbor taken today. I had the same grass he did when I moved in last March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you need here are some diagonal stripes.
Click to expand...

 :lol: I wish!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I don't have an edge guard on my spreader so the whole strip gets fertilized. That strip next the driveway still hasn't quite filled in completely from my sand leveling a couple of months ago, but I don't give it as much attention as I should.


----------



## driver_7

Cory said:


>


You're going to give your neighbor lawn related PTSD. I love it. Keep it up! Hopefully it's recovering from the hurricane now.


----------



## Cory

717driver said:


> You're going to give your neighbor lawn related PTSD. I love it. Keep it up! Hopefully it's recovering from the hurricane now.


 :lol: The lawn is getting better. Still some heavy fertilizer burn spots but it probably doesn't help that it's still under regulation from PGR.

Was trying to get a photo of some of the rye popping up this morning, the photo is fitting for this thread. See the brown grass at the top of the photos? 




it's not mine :lol:


----------



## FlaDave

Cory said:


> 717driver said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to give your neighbor lawn related PTSD. I love it. Keep it up! Hopefully it's recovering from the hurricane now.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: The lawn is getting better. Still some heavy fertilizer burn spots but it probably doesn't help that it's still under regulation from PGR.
> 
> Was trying to get a photo of some of the rye popping up this morning, the photo is fitting for this thread. See the brown grass at the top of the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not mine :lol:
Click to expand...

Even though your having all these issues, it still looks amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

Thanks @FlaDave.

Took this one from the upstairs window this morning, was pretty good fot this thread too.


----------



## Necrosis




----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> Thanks @FlaDave.
> 
> Took this one from the upstairs window this morning, was pretty good fot this thread too.


Your driveway looks like Sir Mix A Lots "36-24-36" but without the first 36. I never thought I'd say the words "sexy driveway" but that's a sexy driveway.


----------



## Cory

@TN Hawkeyesexy driveway. Only if she's 5'3" :lol:

I thought it was cool too until I tried backing a 7x16 trailer in without driving on mine or the neighbors lawn


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> @TN Hawkeyesexy driveway :lol:
> 
> I thought it was cool too until I tried backing a 7x16 trailer in without driving on mine or the neighbors lawn


I can only imagine what a teenage me armed with a can of white spray paint would have decorated the street with. 

I bet it is a nightmare to back in and out of.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Finally I finished installing the pavers dividing my neighbors st Augustine lawn and mine.


----------



## Bamadmbfan

Iriasj2009 said:


> Finally I finished installing the pavers dividing my neighbors st Augustine lawn and mine.


I like it! Did they say anything about it?


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Iriasj2009 said:


> Finally I finished installing the pavers dividing my neighbors st Augustine lawn and mine.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Looks great !


----------



## Iriasj2009

Bamadmbfan said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I finished installing the pavers dividing my neighbors st Augustine lawn and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it! Did they say anything about it?
Click to expand...

Thanks! My neighbor's a pretty friendly guy and he said he didn't mind, even offered to pay for half.


----------



## chrismar

This guy does a good job maintaining his yard. Gives me a run for my $ every now and again, but the color has really fallen off the last couple of months:









... and this one has a service. They're trying hard to catch up, and this side of the yard is constantly wet due to their overwatering. The line isn't as strong, but it's there:


----------



## Greyleafspot

Hard to tell bc my neighbor gives me a good run


----------



## Austinite

Doesn't look great but certainly better than the other yard.


----------



## BrewNight

His thatch game is strong.


----------



## centipeedoff

Centipede Grass is going dormant, my annual rye has come in and created a fluorescent domination line. Not sure if it counts for warm season domination but I'll take it.


----------



## Cory

centipeedoff said:


> Centipede Grass is going dormant, my annual rye has come in and created a fluorescent domination line. Not sure if it counts for warm season domination but I'll take it.


Same lime green here, it may not be golf course quality but it's better than brown.


----------



## Austinite

@Cory , are you watering your grass regularly this month? What are temperatures like where you are? Looks amazing!


----------



## Cory

Fadi said:


> @Cory , are you watering your grass regularly this month? What are temperatures like where you are? Looks amazing!


I haven't watered at all, we have been getting plenty of rain. The temps have been highs 50's-60's with about a week or so of 70's and lows in the 40's high 30's. It doesn't look that good close up, only from a distance. It's very thin even though I put out close to 15lbs per 1k and the it bruises/damages easy. The Bermuda is still mostly green under it so that's why it still looks decent. We have only had a couple of light frost, I think the rye protected the Bermuda from frost that's why it's still green.


----------



## centipeedoff

Domination is getting real now that centipede is going completely dormant.


----------



## Iriasj2009

My Bermuda's color is holding strong vs my neighbors st Augustine. Only had one night with below freezing temps.


----------



## Cory

Iriasj2009 said:


> My Bermuda's color is holding strong vs my neighbors st Augustine. Only had one night with below freezing temps.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Zoysiaguy

This last picture had marking blue on the whole yard but I couldn't resist taking a picture lol


----------



## Rpatterson

Originally, I didn't do the small strip to the left of our sidewalk... the wife said it looked weird because it didn't match the rest of the yard... now it's ultra dominant :shock:


----------



## graemegb

Some of the dormant bermuda showing through.. still 100x better than the surrounding lots!


----------



## Cory

Not sure it's fair if everyone else's is dormant.


----------



## Austinite

HOW? How do you get it to not go dormant?


----------



## Movingshrub

I almost feel bad for everyone's neighbors.


----------



## Cory

Austinite said:


> HOW? How do you get it to not go dormant?


I overseeded Annual ryegrass


----------



## Movingshrub

What type? @Cory


----------



## Austinite

Cory said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOW? How do you get it to not go dormant?
> 
> 
> 
> I overseeded Annual ryegrass
Click to expand...

Aaah. Well that makes sense. Looks awesome as usual !


----------



## Cory

@Movingshrub it's Pennington seed but the seed tag said Gulf Annual Rye


----------



## Movingshrub

Cory said:


> @Movingshrub it's Pennington seed but the seed tag said Gulf Annual Rye


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

It's not line domination like @cory but it's more of a preview of next seasons domination.


----------



## 985arrowhead




----------



## Dico112lr4

@Cory looks great! Wishing I'd of done the same. Blah dormant Bermuda is killing me. How often are you mowing?


----------



## Cory

Dico112lr4 said:


> @Cory looks great! Wishing I'd of done the same. Blah dormant Bermuda is killing me. How often are you mowing?


I mowed yesterday then before that was about a week and a half. It needed to be mowed at about 5 days because of the warmer weather we have been having here but we weren't in town. When we had cold weather it practically stopped growing.

It makes a mess all over the place when you mow it and clumps up under the deck, I won't use it again. Can't reel mow it because the front roller lays it over so the reel can't cut it.

Here's some photos from yesterday after I mowed, I had to pressure wash the driveway after mowing. I didn't take any photos just from my Nest Cam and a photo my wife took









This was this morning. It's ugly but still better than brown.


----------



## Stellar P

It may not be the kind of domination line I'm used to seeing, but I'm proud of my fall prodiamine app.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Stellar P said:


> It may not be the kind of domination line I'm used to seeing, but I'm proud of my fall prodiamine app.


At this time of year we take whatever we can get. I see the line and it looks a lot like mine. Next summer we will have many more photos.


----------



## MasterMech

Cory said:


> Dico112lr4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Cory looks great! Wishing I'd of done the same. Blah dormant Bermuda is killing me. How often are you mowing?
> 
> 
> 
> I mowed yesterday then before that was about a week and a half. It needed to be mowed at about 5 days because of the warmer weather we have been having here but we weren't in town. When we had cold weather it practically stopped growing.
> 
> It makes a mess all over the place when you mow it and clumps up under the deck, I won't use it again. Can't reel mow it because the front roller lays it over so the reel can't cut it.
> 
> Here's some photos from yesterday after I mowed, I had to pressure wash the driveway after mowing. I didn't take any photos just from my Nest Cam and a photo my wife took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was this morning. It's ugly but still better than brown.
Click to expand...

I had similar trouble last year, rotary mowing made an awful mess, I had a lawn sweeper to clean up the clumps but still had to hose off the machine and clean up THAT mess off the driveway every time. Enter the Jake, and I was able to reel mow mine @ 1"-1.25" . I did make the mistake of mowing it when it was very cold (about 30 deg F) and that stunted it for the rest of the season.

I did not overseed this year. Gotta say I miss it sometimes but I'm also able to focus on work more this winter too. The stuff grows way quicker than even PRG so keeping up with it is a challenge with the reel.


----------



## Austinite




----------



## Bunnysarefat

Not totally sure what is causing such a discrepancy between all of my neighbor's lawns and my own.


----------



## Cory

Bunnysarefat said:


> Not totally sure what is causing such a discrepancy between all of my neighbor's lawns and my own.


Did you apply a fall pre emergent? I noticed my yard like that last year and the grass the associations lawn company maintained was the same but everyone else's was light brown. I assumed it was from the pre emergent but not really sure


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Cory said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not totally sure what is causing such a discrepancy between all of my neighbor's lawns and my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply a fall pre emergent? I noticed my yard like that last year and the grass the associations lawn company maintained was the same but everyone else's was light brown. I assumed it was from the pre emergent but not really sure
Click to expand...

Yes prodiamine in September and again about a week ago. My best theory is that I applied so much iron last year it's still taking it up. I applied a few different kinds of chelated iron throughout the year via foliar spray. None of the applications gave results that nesessarily blew me away at the time. Perhaps it's accumulative as I believe the soil here may be very low iron based on my soil tests and just looking at other's lawns.


----------



## Visitor

Is it possible to dominate myself? Pic was of new pavers I installed with Zoysia sod. Cant lock the community landscapers out of this part so no Bermuda. (PRG overseed)


----------



## SGrabs33

Visitor said:


> Is it possible to dominate myself? Pic was of new pavers I installed with Zoysia sod. Cant lock the community landscapers out of this part so no Bermuda. (PRG overseed)


Ooo man, you mow that with a manual McLane  hats off to you, it looks great!


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Just looking through this thread makes me feel like a bad person! Lol. Just got my reel mower and some seed. Poor neighbors don't even know what's coming!


----------



## LawnDrummer

Taken a few weeks ago as my lawn was greening up. Sort of blurry as this was part of a panorama shot.


----------



## Visitor

SGrabs33 said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to dominate myself? Pic was of new pavers I installed with Zoysia sod. Cant lock the community landscapers out of this part so no Bermuda. (PRG overseed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo man, you mow that with a manual McLane  hats off to you, it looks great!
Click to expand...

Thanks! I am ready to get a lawn that would necessitate a greens mower. Manual Mclane is worlds better than the big box options. (I tried 3 others)


----------



## SGrabs33

@Visitor I've always wanted to find one on Craigslist to play around with. Maybe use it in the spring before the grass starts getting thick :thumbup:


----------



## Coach8

Color domination last summer during the drought and 100* heat w/o an in ground sprinkler system. Rain train FTW!


----------



## Visitor

SGrabs33 said:


> @Visitor I've always wanted to find one on Craigslist to play around with. Maybe use it in the spring before the grass starts getting thick :thumbup:


Are you referring to a greens mower? If so they are basically non-existent here in Houston other than at GCs and I never see them on CL.


----------



## SGrabs33

Visitor said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Visitor I've always wanted to find one on Craigslist to play around with. Maybe use it in the spring before the grass starts getting thick :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to a greens mower? If so they are basically non-existent here in Houston other than at GCs and I never see them on CL.
Click to expand...

Nope, I'm talking the manual McLane :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

SGrabs33 said:


> @Visitor I've always wanted to find one on Craigslist to play around with.


Me too. I like to tinker with stuff, and that mower looks like fun.


----------



## Cory

SGrabs33 said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Visitor I've always wanted to find one on Craigslist to play around with. Maybe use it in the spring before the grass starts getting thick :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to a greens mower? If so they are basically non-existent here in Houston other than at GCs and I never see them on CL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm talking the manual McLane :thumbup:
Click to expand...

To be fair, manual McLane's are equally non existent :lol:


----------



## Visitor

SGrabs33 said:


> Visitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Visitor I've always wanted to find one on Craigslist to play around with. Maybe use it in the spring before the grass starts getting thick :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you referring to a greens mower? If so they are basically non-existent here in Houston other than at GCs and I never see them on CL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, I'm talking the manual McLane :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Definitely hard to find, they do pop up every now and again. Same chassis as the powered McLanes. I think I'm going to try retro fit some weight on top this year. Can float when the Bermuda gets thick on those times I get behind.


----------



## SWB

My lawn is actually moving into my neighbors fields....I'll spray this spring to tighten it up a bit.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

:bandit: :bandit: :bandit: :bandit: :bandit:


----------



## FlaDave

Not exactly a perfect line but hey, it's something.


----------



## Jacob_S




----------



## Darrell_KC

Considering where I was last year to now, this is my first domination line


----------



## Keepin It Reel

This was last year when I was still rotary mowing. I'll have to update now that I have my reel.


----------



## Cory

Should start a new thread called Street domination :lol: 


Makes me wish I had a drone :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> Should start a new thread called Street domination :lol:
> 
> 
> Makes me wish I had a drone :thumbup:


You should start a new thread called Eat This Everyone But Cory.


----------



## Redtwin

Cory said:


> Should start a new thread called Street domination :lol:
> 
> 
> Makes me wish I had a drone :thumbup:


Is that a current picture? It's starting to look REEL good!


----------



## Cory

@TN Hawkeye :lol:

@Redtwin yeah, from this afternoon. It always looks better after walking through the neighborhood :lol:


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## samjonester

This ones from my lawn reno journal. Foreground is my neglected side yard and background is my renovation from last fall.


----------



## brett2k07

April 2018 - New neighbors moved in over the winter and they're doing better with keeping their lawn green so the domination isn't as prominent now


----------



## Keepin It Reel

TheTurfTamer said:


>


Be careful you could twist an ankle on that huge cliff there


----------



## T0R0

My neighbors make it easy to get a good domination line! Even when my lawn is recovering from leveling it's looking good!
Mowed this evening at .75".


----------



## 985arrowhead




----------



## daniel3507




----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## Trippel24




----------



## ctrav

Trippel24 said:


>


Thats more like drawing the line and saying keep that mess over there... :lol:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Ignore the lime green Celsius spots!! Have some poke weed that is giving me fits. My neighbor comes out and asks me lawn questions every time I'm mowing.


----------



## Jimefam

This thread right here is the ONLY reason im looking forward to having neighbors. Both lots next to me are currently for sale and just dirt.


----------



## joerob2211




----------



## Trippel24

ctrav said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats more like drawing the line and saying keep that mess over there... :lol:
Click to expand...

Exactly! Had kylinga invade my grass 2 years ago from his.... said no more and cut a strip 😂


----------



## ZachUA

tcorbitt20 said:


>


How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.


----------



## ctrav

ZachUA said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.
Click to expand...

Good question...Me Too...


----------



## tcorbitt20

ZachUA said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.
Click to expand...

I get as close as I can without hitting it. I've got a few spots the same way. Every couple of weeks I end up edging there with a string trimmer to make the gap wider than I get with an edger so the reel can cut it all. It still looks better than the rest of the neighborhood regardless...


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I get as close as I can without hitting it. I've got a few spots the same way. Every couple of weeks I end up edging there with a string trimmer to make the gap wider than I get with an edger so the reel can cut it all. It still looks better than the rest of the neighborhood regardless...
Click to expand...

At least you don't have transport wheel rods sticking out on the sides. This is one of the things I seriously don't like about the GM1000...


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.
> 
> 
> 
> I get as close as I can without hitting it. I've got a few spots the same way. Every couple of weeks I end up edging there with a string trimmer to make the gap wider than I get with an edger so the reel can cut it all. It still looks better than the rest of the neighborhood regardless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least you don't have transport wheel rods sticking out on the sides. This is one of the things I seriously don't like about the GM1000...
Click to expand...

I'd trade them for the ease of adjusting the reel to bedknife. I can use a weed eater for an inch next to a fence just as easy as I could for four inches.


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get as close as I can without hitting it. I've got a few spots the same way. Every couple of weeks I end up edging there with a string trimmer to make the gap wider than I get with an edger so the reel can cut it all. It still looks better than the rest of the neighborhood regardless...
> 
> 
> 
> At least you don't have transport wheel rods sticking out on the sides. This is one of the things I seriously don't like about the GM1000...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd trade them for the ease of adjusting the reel to bedknife. I can use a weed eater for an inch next to a fence just as easy as I could for four inches.
Click to expand...

Good point...


----------



## Mightyquinn

ZachUA said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.
Click to expand...

I would be adding some sand every couple weeks until it was just above the level of the driveway so I wouldn't have to worry about that anymore :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Good idea @Mightyquinn. I wish I had thought of that last year. This is my last season with this lawn, so it'll be somebody else's problem next year.


----------



## ctrav

Mightyquinn said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting right next to the driveway? My grass is lower than the driveway in a few spots and I'm always worried I'm going to hit the bedknife there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be adding some sand every couple weeks until it was just above the level of the driveway so I wouldn't have to worry about that anymore :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Always a solution...


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Line domination? Maybe?


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Good Morning!
.16 HOC next to 4 inch Meyer


----------



## Philly_Gunner

The neighbor is easy...Quite possibly neighborhood domination.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I hit this strip with some FEature today so hopefully the color difference will be even more noticeable soon.


----------



## LawnDrummer

Checked on my lawn while away today...


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Not to bad for my first year in the grass game, if I do say so myself. Couldn't have done it without this site and a friend here in GA.


----------



## southernguy311




----------



## TN Hawkeye

Since the liquid iron app I can see a bit more line domination going on. Need to spray some major weeds in my lawn and the neighbors in the 2nd picture.


----------



## RayTL

@southernguy311 your lawn looks outstanding, love the stripes.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> Since the liquid iron app I can see a bit more line domination going on. Need to spray some major weeds in my lawn and the neighbors in the 2nd picture.


Nicely done...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the liquid iron app I can see a bit more line domination going on. Need to spray some major weeds in my lawn and the neighbors in the 2nd picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicely done...
Click to expand...

Thanks. But it's kind of like being the best basketball player in the high school marching band. Yeah you're the best but,,, well... you know.


----------



## Austinite

Side walk domination...


----------



## ctrav

Austinite said:


> Side walk domination...


It even has a "W" marker for the weak side... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Austinite

ctrav said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side walk domination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a "W" marker for the weak side... :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LMAO. Good observation!!


----------



## JRS 9572

Ole Tifgrand is about to overtake that centipede.....


----------



## Twister

TheTurfTamer said:


> My next door neighbor has Myers Zoysia HOC 3 in vs Tif419 HOC 5 mm
> 
> I thought it would be fun to see Domination Lines / Property Lines. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hooooooly buckets! You win. Seriously, amazing. Gotta show this to my wife so she'll see that I'm not the only obsessed about perfect lawns. You may have just saved my marriage! :lol:


----------



## lvlikeyv

Not usually too concerned with what my neighbors are doing but this really stood out to me this morning with a fresh cut the previous day and some morning dew. 
We both have Bermuda, but I've noticed my neighbor only has his lawn service come out once every two weeks and take off around 2" or more. You can really see the yellowing on his (right) versus the light hint of blue on mine.


----------



## joerob2211

Both yards mowed today.


----------



## ctrav

joerob2211 said:


> Both yards mowed today.


My first thought "Hippy vs Marine" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

joerob2211 said:


> Both yards mowed today.


That's some great color!! What's your applications look like?


----------



## joerob2211

Philly_Gunner said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both yards mowed today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's some great color!! What's your applications look like?
Click to expand...

I fertilized with 34-0-0 a few days ago and then I also put in FEature with my PGR app.
The rain we have gotten has really helped.


----------



## Devil

Wanted to thank everyone putting up their pictures here. When I feel sad and lonely about my lawn, I come in here for encouragement and happiness. I salute you.


----------



## Alan

Not too hard to dominate this empty lot.


----------



## Dawg1419

Alan said:


> Not too hard to dominate this empty lot.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chncdafied

Both lawns looked identical last year. Thanks to great info on the forum and some hard but enjoyable work, the neighbor might be interested in removing the domination line. We'll see.


----------



## CBStrick




----------



## ktgrok

So my lawn is less than a month from seeding, and not great, but I still think I have the very beginnings of a domination line going!


----------



## dtillman5

Just a few recent pics...


----------



## BobRoss

I am not sure of where my yard ends and my neighbor starts and neither does my neighbor. But, I am pretty sure he mows my yard every once in a while. Sometimes he goes over two mower widths over, sometimes he doesn't. I just planted some TTTF on what I believe is the edge of my yard due to him accidentally spraying grass killer instead of weed killer and deciding on being a good neighbor and spraying some of my weeds last year.

He also cuts super short, I mow my yard three times before his yard gets to my HOC. Do you think the best thing I can do is have the city come over and mark the edges of my yard? Overall, he is a good neighbor so I don't want to be that guy, but this is getting frustrating.


----------



## ktgrok

BobRoss said:


> I am not sure of where my yard ends and my neighbor starts and neither does my neighbor. But, I am pretty sure he mows my yard every once in a while. Sometimes he goes over two mower widths over, sometimes he doesn't. I just planted some TTTF on what I believe is the edge of my yard due to him accidentally spraying grass killer instead of weed killer and deciding on being a good neighbor and spraying some of my weeds last year.
> 
> He also cuts super short, I mow my yard three times before his yard gets to my HOC. Do you think the best thing I can do is have the city come over and mark the edges of my yard? Overall, he is a good neighbor so I don't want to be that guy, but this is getting frustrating.


I have a similar issue...not sure where my yard ends and neighbor's begins, as the property line is somewhat at an angle. And I know the neighbor doesn't want me spraying anything as far as weed killer, etc on their lawn....but I don't want to NOT spray my yard. Kind of frustrating.


----------



## BobRoss

I ended up emailing the city to figure out property lines.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Centipede / Bermuda property line.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ENC_Lawn said:


> Centipede / Bermuda property line.


Properly line or party line? I can imagine when the fert gets thrown down that there are some crazy time at that line. The Bermuda pounding back mutiple shots of urea while the centipede warns him that it is too much and will make him sick. Mrs. Centipede taking notice of how long and thick Bermuda's stolons gets after some urea. Reminds me of middle school.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

TN Hawkeye said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede / Bermuda property line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Properly line or party line? I can imagine when the fert gets thrown down that there are some crazy time at that line. The Bermuda pounding back mutiple shots of urea while the centipede warns him that it is too much and will make him sick. Mrs. Centipede taking notice of how long and thick Bermuda's stolons gets after some urea. Reminds me of middle school.
Click to expand...

Lol  :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

I don't have any close neighbors so here's my line domination vs myself. Irrigated .425" Riviera vs non irrigated 2.5" common Bermuda. 30 days without rain is burning up most the Bermuda around here.


----------



## ctrav

J_nick said:


> I don't have any close neighbors so here's my line domination vs myself. Irrigated .425" Riviera vs non irrigated 2.5" common Bermuda. 30 days without rain is burning up most the Bermuda around here.


Looks awesome!


----------



## J_nick

ctrav said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any close neighbors so here's my line domination vs myself. Irrigated .425" Riviera vs non irrigated 2.5" common Bermuda. 30 days without rain is burning up most the Bermuda around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome!
Click to expand...

Everyone's lawn is looking crispy around here. I've noticed some stressed areas of my lawn that I've never seen struggle before. Luckily my irritation is on well water so it has had water as soon as it shows stress. We had record setting rainfall this spring but the law of averages is catching up to us. Forecasted to be 107° tomorrow.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

J_nick said:


> I don't have any close neighbors so here's my line domination vs myself. Irrigated .425" Riviera vs non irrigated 2.5" common Bermuda. 30 days without rain is burning up most the Bermuda around here.


Look' like the the Riveria is holding strong on the property line and is keeping the Common Bermuda from invading pretty good?


----------



## J_nick

ENC_Lawn said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any close neighbors so here's my line domination vs myself. Irrigated .425" Riviera vs non irrigated 2.5" common Bermuda. 30 days without rain is burning up most the Bermuda around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Look' like the the Riveria is holding strong on the property line and is keeping the Common Bermuda from invading pretty good?
Click to expand...

It's a stalemate. Here's a picture of another area where the 2 collide. You can tell the Riviera is darker green and slowly encroaching and thinning out the common. In 2 years the Riviera has moved about a foot into it.


----------



## ctrav

Before long you will be arguing with yourself...&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## ktgrok

So, I know it's a case of bad and badder, but still, it's sort of a domination line, lol.


----------



## Redtwin

:lol: So are you the bad or the badder?


----------



## ktgrok

Lol, just bad. I'm the darker green grass with bare spots, he's the lighter green thick weeds. Getting further away makes it look better, lol.


----------



## Redtwin

Looks good! Nice dark green. I don't see any bare spots.


----------



## ktgrok

Redtwin said:


> Looks good! Nice dark green. I don't see any bare spots.


Camera angle is everything


----------



## Redtwin

ktgrok said:


> Camera angle is everything


I do a lot of fishing so I know all about camera angles.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

J_nick said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any close neighbors so here's my line domination vs myself. Irrigated .425" Riviera vs non irrigated 2.5" common Bermuda. 30 days without rain is burning up most the Bermuda around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Look' like the the Riveria is holding strong on the property line and is keeping the Common Bermuda from invading pretty good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a stalemate. Here's a picture of another area where the 2 collide. You can tell the Riviera is darker green and slowly encroaching and thinning out the common. In 2 years the Riviera has moved about a foot into it.
Click to expand...

Cool Pic!


----------



## BermudaBoy

It's not much but I'm proud of how my little oasis has turned out.


----------



## GrassAndWater12

Not a lot of competition but it makes mine look even more dominating.


----------



## WillyT

Looking nice for being the first year for the lawn.


----------



## Godawgs4728

Just letting my neighbor that's a total jerk knowi don't want his grass getting close to my Bermuda so I've been scalping the property line all summer to kill it. I'll be putting up a fence soon but it's funny to hear him!


----------



## Obi-Lawn_Kenobi

Starting to get a little definition here.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Centipede / Bermuda property line.


----------



## robertmehrer

Neighbors 20" st aug versus My 1" prg


----------



## Philly_Gunner

I love this thread so I'm resurrecting it!!


----------



## parshisa

I had to put two flags from Lowes with the string attached to them to physically restrict my neighbors demolition crew with mowers that constantly gets on my lawn and every single time scalps a good 3 feet of decent st aug. that is extremely aggravating and I'm hoping that will help. Dominating picture to come


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Older photo before I got into a "turf war" with my neighbor over the property lines. This year has been interesting to say the least. 


Where it's at this year. Thing is, there was a buried property marker where I have the shepherd's hook, and that is the middle marker on the property. Neighbor called a surveyor out and my wife woke me up one morning and said that someone was digging in the front yard. Neighbor had stakes driven into the boundary line, and left them up for two weeks. I told my wife, "That's ok, he wouldn't need stakes to tell which side was his and which is ours."

What happened was when the owners of the property 10+ years ago had the fence put up, whoever installed the fence went from the back property marker to the front marker, and didn't include the buried marker for the fenceline. So everyone until my neighbor came along had been maintaining the fenceline to the front marker had been maintaining that as the property boundary. My neighbor is not friendly at all.


----------



## Brou

Does the "wet grass" cheat count? :lol:


----------



## parshisa




----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Colonel K0rn Lawn looks great! Whats your HOC in the bottom picture?

Are you using PGR this season?


----------



## rjw0283

Colonel K0rn said:


> Older photo before I got into a "turf war" with my neighbor over the property lines. This year has been interesting to say the least.
> 
> 
> Where it's at this year. Thing is, there was a buried property marker where I have the shepherd's hook, and that is the middle marker on the property. Neighbor called a surveyor out and my wife woke me up one morning and said that someone was digging in the front yard. Neighbor had stakes driven into the boundary line, and left them up for two weeks. I told my wife, "That's ok, he wouldn't need stakes to tell which side was his and which is ours."
> 
> What happened was when the owners of the property 10+ years ago had the fence put up, whoever installed the fence went from the back property marker to the front marker, and didn't include the buried marker for the fenceline. So everyone until my neighbor came along had been maintaining the fenceline to the front marker had been maintaining that as the property boundary. My neighbor is not friendly at all.


Was this all started so he could build the new driveway? That property line looks weird.


----------



## Redtwin

Kamauxx said:


> Does the "wet grass" cheat count? :lol:


Uh, that's more than just wet grass going on there. Nice domination!


----------



## Hashwad

I guess I win.... Both yards on either side of me are zero-scaped. lol


----------



## Redtwin

Hashwad said:


> I guess I win.... Both yards on either side of me are zero-scaped. lol


Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Hashwad

Redtwin said:


> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I win.... Both yards on either side of me are zero-scaped. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## bradleymichael

Hashwad said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashwad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I win.... Both yards on either side of me are zero-scaped. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your neighbor did one heck of a scalp job!


----------



## Brou

Redtwin said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "wet grass" cheat count? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, that's more than just wet grass going on there. Nice domination!
Click to expand...

Thanks. The dew does wonders for hiding imperfections. I also scalped an entire stripe into the lawn about 10 minutes after this picture.


----------



## Two_Rivers




----------



## kwingo08




----------



## tommyboy




----------



## Tmank87




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Tmank87 said:


>


Full flex!! 💪🏻💪🏻


----------



## Drewcati

Mine! HOC 0.5


----------



## bpitts2

Haven't been able to mow for 4 days due to off and on rain (FINALLY!), so I had to raise my HOC up to 1" to keep from taking too much off today. Regardless, the line is still looking good.


----------



## SGrabs33

My best spot doing a little dominating.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

SGrabs33 said:


> My best spot doing a little dominating.


@SGrabs33 now that is a domination line! :nod:

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Quick pic from today...419 looking solid.


----------



## JRS 9572




----------



## ddrriizz

Neighbor uses a local company to treat his yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@rjw0283 Yep, the reason that he had the surveyor come out is to measure so he could get his driveway put in. He only parks his truck on there, and didn't want it in front of the house. It obviously can't fit in the garage anyway.

@ENC_Lawn HOC I'm maintaining this year is 0.750. Cut at that time was 0.500, and you bet your boots that I'm using PGR. I like mowing grass, but really don't like the heat that comes with the summertime. My heat tolerance isn't what it used to be!


----------



## Txmx583

Love this thread &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I'll contribute tomorrow


----------



## Brou

I love my side and front neighbors because even though my lawn can't compare to some posted here it's definitely the best in a 6 house radius.

To my left is a family that cuts every few weeks but they miss a lot of patches in between passes (no idea how they do that!) On my right is a couple who pay a service to do their lawn but they wait until June-ish when it's completely overgrown with weeds and patchy. In front I have a family that pays just for cuts and to their left is someone that WANTS to do well but I believe he's a bit confused about what needs to be done. He has MASSIVE POA problems on sides of the house and a few days ago he randomly threw down a bunch of topsoil and seeds. They all do their part to make my lawn look better than it really is... especially since we haven't really started to green-up yet.


----------



## GoDawgs

If you can get past the fungus and the left side of the yard, there is a little domination line going on in the back yard. Too bad everything else looks terrible.


----------



## BU Bear

I need to straighten up the line, but I'm pretty happy with it.



The company that cuts their lawn managed to accidentally set it on fire this week.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

I really like this thread…


----------



## AvgHomeOwner

> The company that cuts their lawn managed to accidentally set it on fire this week.


That's Biochar!!!! 😄


----------



## Tmank87




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Tmank87 said:


>


Now that's just not fair!!! Awesome lawn @Tmank87


----------



## Tmank87

@Philly_Gunner ha! Thanks. It's not really an accurate representation because his lawn is terrible. It's like hot girls that hang around with a bunch of 5s, they become 10s by relativity :bandit:


----------



## Jeremy3292




----------



## Getting Fat

Jeremy3292 said:


>


the lawn is one thing, but did you have to dominate his fence too?


----------



## DFWdude

This makes me smile every time I mow.


----------



## Jeremy3292

Getting Fat said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lawn is one thing, but did you have to dominate his fence too?
Click to expand...

I honestly feel bad about it sometimes as a nice family lives next door. The husband will sometimes come and ask me questions about how to make his grass nicer but as everyone on here knows, you have to put the time and money in to do it. He has since stained his fence but he didn't clean it beforehand so it's still marginal lol.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

DFWdude said:


> This makes me smile every time I mow.


At least looks like your neighbor has a decent lawn. It's nice, just not reel nice!


----------



## DFWdude




----------



## Colonel K0rn

DFWdude said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## DeepC




----------



## Darrell_KC

Here is my lawn versus both neighbors. Neighbor on the right has a mostly thick KBG lawn that is under serious attack from common bermuda, and now my own. Neighbor on the left has a mostly northern fescue mix that he is cutting way to short. This year, it's easy to see where the bermuda has pushed in about a foot across the property line because my grass is the only green grass along the line.


----------



## BermudaBoy

find nearest petrol station


----------



## Chuckatuck89

BermudaBoy said:


>


Would love to hear a story if any of y'all have ever gotten caught taking a photo like this.. would be pretty hard to explain your way out of that :lol:


----------



## BermudaBoy

Chuckatuck89 said:


> BermudaBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear a story if any of y'all have ever gotten caught taking a photo like this.. would be pretty hard to explain your way out of that :lol:
Click to expand...

I made sure I took this picture nice and early and I definitely was scoping out my neighbor's windows to make sure he didn't see me but he knows I'm a bit obsessed with my lawn so I don't think he would think too much of things if he did catch me.


----------



## Automate

Chuckatuck89 said:


> Would love to hear a story if any of y'all have ever gotten caught taking a photo like this.. would be pretty hard to explain your way out of that :lol:


I wonder how many times someone has decide to finally get their yard in shape since it looks so much worse than their neighbor. So they join TLF for advice and then see their sub-par lawn in this topic. :lol:


----------



## BermudaBoy

Automate said:


> Chuckatuck89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to hear a story if any of y'all have ever gotten caught taking a photo like this.. would be pretty hard to explain your way out of that :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many times someone has decide to finally get their yard in shape since it looks so much worse than their neighbor. So they join TLF for advice and then see their sub-par lawn in this topic. :lol:
Click to expand...

My neighbor is really a nice guy who puts in a good bit of sweat equity on his lawn. He unfortunately likes his grass 4+ inches and doesn't scalp so he always has a ton of brown mixed in with the green foliage. I'd scalp his lawn if I could because with the amount of work he puts in he could have a really nice lawn.


----------



## Redtwin

@BermudaBoy My neighbor was the same way last year and I talked him into letting me scalp a small section between his driveway and my yard. His wife was pissed when I did it but when it came back beautiful he was out doing the rest of the yard a few weeks later.


----------



## BermudaBoy

Redtwin said:


> @BermudaBoy My neighbor was the same way last year and I talked him into letting me scalp a small section between his driveway and my yard. His wife was pissed when I did it but when it came back beautiful he was out doing the rest of the yard a few weeks later.


I'll give it a shot next year but he believes that Bermuda grass belongs on golf courses and not in lawns.


----------



## Wax0589

Vanity strip 10 days ago. I will take another one tomorrow.

Great thread.


----------



## Wax0589

TheTurfTamer said:


>


Gorgeous property. Jealous!!!


----------



## Wax0589

Fresh cut today.


----------



## WNC_WHEE

Not sure I can dominate my own yard. My Bermuda and cool season grass..fairway and rough.


----------



## Lem855

Not much with my common bermuda but a start with color


----------



## Bombers

First time taking pics of this lawn since it was built in 19'. Looks more leveled than it is in real life and seeing it from my neighbors' POV.


----------



## kc8qpu092200

I just can not get either neighbor to cut their Bermuda any shorter.


----------



## Tmank87

Appreciate our lawns independence


----------



## DeepC




----------



## Automate

OK, this one is too easy. Some of their "grass" is over 7 ft tall.

Yes, this side of my back yard is all weeds. But at least they are cut weeds. :lol:


----------



## graemegb

Neighbor's yard looks better than usual :lol:


----------



## Redtwin

Automate said:


> OK, this one is too easy. Some of their "grass" is over 7 ft tall.
> 
> Yes, this side of my back yard is all weeds. But at least they are cut weeds. :lol:


 :shock: Is that someone's backyard?


----------



## Automate

Redtwin said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, this one is too easy. Some of their "grass" is over 7 ft tall.
> 
> Yes, this side of my back yard is all weeds. But at least they are cut weeds. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: Is that someone's backyard?
Click to expand...

Yes, his backyard is adjacent to 20 acres of city property that is in a flood plain. The city cuts their property once or twice a year with large bush hogs. City workers must not know where the property line is and end up cutting my neighbors back yard when they cut the 20 acres. So it only gets cut once or twice a year.

Lots of weed pressure on that side! :lol:


----------



## Brodgers88




----------



## Cdub5_

Brodgers88 said:


>


No way that's somebody's yard!!
Omg :bd: 
Literally one of the nicest yards on our site next to one of the worst yards out there lol


----------



## Brodgers88

Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.


----------



## BruceAlmighty22

Brodgers88 said:


> Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.


I'm digging the higher cut in-between the lawns. I may consider doing that as well.


----------



## Cdub5_

Brodgers88 said:


> Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.


Wow, that's amazing!
I've watched these domination threads for years and this wins hands down.

As usual, amazing yard! One of my favorites on this site.


----------



## Brodgers88

@BruceAlmighty22 The rough strip seems to help with keeping the neighboring grasses from creeping over (centipede, common bermuda, bahia). The hoc on the rough is 2.25".

@Cdub5_ Thanks for the compliments! :thumbup:


----------



## jasonbraswell

Dominating with crepe myrtles


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

There are some absolutely fantastic lawns here. Mine is not one of them. However, my neighbor's makes mine look very impressive.

This year my lawn has been largely neglected and abused. This picture was taken today after a purposeful PGR overdose the other day. That's the norm for the neighbor.


----------



## DurtEsanch

Brodgers88 said:


> Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.


Damn that's a nice looking cut. You must get it mistaken for artificial turf all the time.

Having the "collar" to separate the two lawns seems smart.


----------



## Jerry_G

I may have to do something like @Brodgers88 with the higher strip. Been wondering what to do with my bermuda creeping into their lawn🤔. I'm pretty close to offering a weekly mow, this lady mows about once a month and its painful to watch. Drags the mower around.


----------



## Brodgers88

@DurtEsanch Every once in a while I'll see someone walk past the lawn and reach down to touch it :lol: 
@Jerry_G I feel your pain. I almost would rather my neighbors not mow because when the do debris gets on my lawn and I have to go back and blow it all off :roll:


----------



## Woffski

Brodgers88 said:


> Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.


Wow!!! That is some serious domination!!!!


----------



## ionicatoms

Woffski said:


> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That is some serious domination!!!!
Click to expand...

Thread can be closed. Peak domination achieved. 😂


----------



## Retired292

:thumbup: :thumbup:


ionicatoms said:


> Woffski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brodgers88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yes that's my neighbors lawn. It's lucky if it gets mowed a few times a year. Here's another angle from my security camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! That is some serious domination!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread can be closed. Peak domination achieved. 😂
Click to expand...


----------



## Slim 1938

Yep shut er down! It can't get any better than that.&#128580; Wow! Great job.


----------



## Two_Rivers




----------



## HectorT




----------



## david_

Wow Hector - is that just N, or iron as well?


----------



## Vintol




----------



## Reel_Alabama

I'd feel like a tool standing on the property line taking pictures. My neighbor is a good guy but I'm whooping his a$$.


----------



## wicknilly




----------



## Hoover1998




----------



## rockwalltxguy

Mines kinda weak right now. Ive got some spots in the foreground that still need to fill in but in the background you can clearly see the color difference. Funny though that you can't see the height difference as much. My HOC is 1/2" the neighbors is like 2"


----------



## rockwalltxguy

A little better today. My house on the left.


----------



## Raleigh




----------



## Kdaves12




----------



## Tmank87




----------



## Petraszewsky

Mine


----------

